# Living with a baby in an apartment with lead paint



## escher (May 3, 2004)

We live in an apartment building (built in 1925) that we know has lead paint that was painted over. The paint is chipping a bit around windowsills and door frames, and we occasionally find paint chips on the ground. We have a baby who is 5.5 months old. Is there any way to make this environment safe for him?

Thank you.


----------



## pandd06 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can you repaint? Keeping the paint in good condition (intact) and not allowing baby to chew on windowsills, etc. is about all you can do. If you sand, contain the dust, wear a lead-safe mask, wash your clothes, etc. Also, if you can wipe your shoes when you come in the house, or better yet, have a shoe-free home that is a great way to not bring in lead from outside where it chips from the exterior of buildings and gets into the soil. That is how we address is at our house.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

What is your state legislation regarding landlord responsibilities and lead paint?

In the meantime I would vacuum religiously, paint over surfaces like trim and windowsills, and put bite protectors (like the ones that go on cribs) on edges that a toddler would chew on (like the edges of windowsills)


----------



## escher (May 3, 2004)

Thanks. These are good suggestions. I don't know what the legislation is around here about lead paint (we're in DC, if anyone else knows), but I should check. We're not allowed to paint, but I should check with our rental company to see what they can do. They do lousy work with all their painting and repairs, but maybe it would be better than it is now.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

In addition to the other great suggestions you got, I would also make sure you are drinking filtered water. Lead is most likely in your pipes, too. And even though your baby is a bit young for this, just don't let him play in any dirt around your property. We live in Boston where there is lead everywhere since everything is so old. Our DD's lead levels were always very low, though, just by following some of these steps.


----------

